# saney vs kos...race to 220 log/ bicker thread



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 18, 2012)

im not really that fired up for it....but im gonna make a few changes...see how it goes


im 245 give or take



who will get there first?


----------



## Saney (Oct 18, 2012)

prolly not me.. i can't stop eating lol fuck EQ!!


----------



## longworthb (Oct 18, 2012)

Subbed


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 18, 2012)

Saney said:


> prolly not me.. i can't stop eating lol fuck EQ!!


e q rules though


i discovered i am capable of jogging at this much lighter than 320 weight...felt good


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 18, 2012)

I will race you to 220 I gain 20 you lose 20..


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 18, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> e q rules though
> 
> 
> i discovered i am capable of jogging at this much lighter than 320 weight...felt good



I would like to see you get into the shape of your avi. and I don't mean the square I mean the guy in it.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 18, 2012)

if you like EQ you should try BOLD BASE100 that shit will increase your RBC in hours.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 18, 2012)

i think we may be near the same....he had pretty thin legs and a massive upper body


being 6 ft 9 and over 300 pounds is probly not gonna be in the cards for me


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 18, 2012)

but I think you could get into that kind of shape and me and your wife would appreciate that for when we do our 3some....just sayin


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 18, 2012)

me right now


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 18, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> but I think you could get into that kind of shape and me and your wife would appreciate that for when we do our 3some....just sayin



my wife thinks im the shit ...i think i am shit

im comfortable right now....maybe saney can get me going again


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 18, 2012)

the weight is easy to get off, it is just getting the proper diet and cardio in. Consistency and dedication is what is going to drive you. Changing the way you train also will make a huge difference. Go to DC training or higher rep ranges. Preexhaust your muscles before you do your power sets also that makes a HUGE difference. I started following Kai Greenes training and philosophy and results are HUGE this is my first bulk I have kept my abs with. My abs actually look like they do when I am on tren and I am currently taking dbol right now. 

good luck man I want to see some good results.


----------



## colochine (Oct 18, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my wife thinks im the shit ...i think i am shit
> 
> im comfortable right now....maybe saney can get me going again




Quitting? What's new.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 18, 2012)

ive lost 76 pounds so i guess ive been kind of succesful



hows the shit talk going though? same old


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 18, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> the weight is easy to get off, it is just getting the proper diet and cardio in. Consistency and dedication is what is going to drive you. Changing the way you train also will make a huge difference. Go to DC training or higher rep ranges. Preexhaust your muscles before you do your power sets also that makes a HUGE difference. I started following Kai Greenes training and philosophy and results are HUGE this is my first bulk I have kept my abs with. My abs actually look like they do when I am on tren and I am currently taking dbol right now.
> 
> good luck man I want to see some good results.



lol...kai greene


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 18, 2012)

^ what do you have against him? His principles work and the guys a fucking beast.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 18, 2012)

he doesnt have any special priciples or training theories...he lifts heavy for alot of volume and does some weird old leg exercises...he was pathetic when he trained with dorian...very disrespectful


kai did gay porn....has faggy fake art guest posing routines suck and creep any non faggot out.... and nearly fell on his head doing something stupid at the arnold...he is not smart or philosophical...this is a persona he adopted a year or so after being introduced in md...he is a terrible painter...lived in government housing after making bank....took advantage of a few women for money...his name is not even kai


lol at fans who dont even know there idols


----------



## ctr10 (Oct 18, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> my wife thinks im the shit ...i think i am shit
> 
> im comfortable right now....maybe saney can get me going again


Do it KOS


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 18, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> he doesnt have any special priciples or training theories...he lifts heavy for alot of volume and does some weird old leg exercises...he was pathetic when he trained with dorian...very disrespectful
> 
> 
> kai did gay porn....has faggy fake art guest posing routines suck and creep any non faggot out.... and nearly fell on his head doing something stupid at the arnold...he is not smart or philosophical...this is a persona he adopted a year or so after being introduced in md...he is a terrible painter...lived in government housing after making bank....took advantage of a few women for money...his name is not even kai
> ...



never said he as my idol then his persona that he displays has given me great gains. I can not argue, I mimic what he has done in his videos and I am currently 203 @ 9% so something must be very very right. 

I can careless if he buttfucks gay guys on the weekend to pay his bills, never once said he was a positive role model and apparently he is doing something right here, because last I checked when he says he is going to cut his weight he actually does.


----------



## independent (Oct 18, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> never said he as my idol then his persona that he displays has given me great gains. I can not argue, I mimic what he has done in his videos and I am currently 203 @ 9% so something must be very very right.
> 
> I can careless if he buttfucks gay guys on the weekend to pay his bills, never once said he was a positive role model and apparently he is doing something right here, because last I checked when he says he is going to cut his weight he actually does.



Obsessed with gay bodybuilders^^^


----------



## Saney (Oct 18, 2012)

Kai did gay Porn?? jesus christ, next you're gonna tell me he cheats on his wife and lives in a Trailor


----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 18, 2012)

Aren't all bodybuilders gay?


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 18, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Obsessed with gay bodybuilders^^^



not right now, maybe in feb when I get on my tren cycle... then its a possibility.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 18, 2012)

Saney said:


> Kai did gay Porn?? jesus christ, next you're gonna tell me he cheats on his wife and lives in a Trailor



no more alcohol for me


its a no no


----------



## independent (Oct 18, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> no more alcohol for me
> 
> 
> its a no no



Keep drinking and keep posting.


----------



## Saney (Oct 18, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Keep drinking and keep posting.



This^


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 18, 2012)

i know i cant drink...peer pressure and all that...


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 18, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> never said he as my idol then his persona that he displays has given me great gains. I can not argue, I mimic what he has done in his videos and I am currently 203 @ 9% so something must be very very right.
> 
> I can careless if he buttfucks gay guys on the weekend to pay his bills, never once said he was a positive role model and apparently he is doing something right here, because last I checked when he says he is going to cut his weight he actually does.




great pics bro!


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 18, 2012)

Is anyone in here big?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 18, 2012)

r u?


----------



## Saney (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm big.. KOS is big... Azza's brown eye is prolly biggest


----------



## colochine (Oct 18, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Is anyone in here big?



"Big" is very vague word that is open for interpretation.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 18, 2012)

245 and fat right here....not KOS fat but fat none the less.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 19, 2012)

Scales says 230 n gaining, but KOS knows I'm only 180. And pale


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 19, 2012)

270. Coming to to the end of a bulker. I'm on high test and Dbol. Was on npp too. Watered as fuck


----------



## Saney (Oct 19, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> 270. Coming to to the end of a bulker. I'm on high test and Dbol. Was on npp too. Watered as fuck



Someone needs to pop your ass


242 here.. eating late and drinking.. I need to crack down hard soon so i can win me some Gearz


----------



## Z499 (Oct 19, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> I would like to see you get into the shape of your avi. and I don't mean the square I mean the guy in it.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 19, 2012)

last night i did arms and some traps...did very unconventional stuff....dont really see the point in writing uninteresting lifts....maybe take some vids instead some time....havent in a while


i was 243.6   this evening...a new low


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 19, 2012)

I dig unconventional stuff. My trainers been showing me some tricks that are paying dividends


----------



## coolhandjames (Oct 19, 2012)

230 veins on my abs... blow me ?


----------



## coolhandjames (Oct 19, 2012)

Also this...


----------



## coolhandjames (Oct 19, 2012)

And.... this.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 19, 2012)

Ur lack of credibility is mind blowing


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 19, 2012)

thecaptn' said:


> i dig unconventional stuff. My trainers been showing me some tricks that are paying dividends



my shoulders take over arm work....gotta do hig reps and odd angles to get sucky bis pumped


----------



## coolhandjames (Oct 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Ur lack of credibility is mind blowing




So is the fact your wife can stomach having sex with you.


----------



## Saney (Oct 20, 2012)

same here, my biceps never get worked.. i feel your pain KOS

242 here! still ahead of KOS, so i'm good to go!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 20, 2012)

coolhandjames said:


> So is the fact your wife can stomach having sex with you.



congrats on being anonymous and cool


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 21, 2012)

Do preacher curls. Slow down a little and use lighter weight. Not that my arms are big


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 21, 2012)

yeah i do all kinds of weird shit now...sometimes they even get sore....and never did before










did some pulldowns and crunches....cant really go crazy with a back daY WITH MY WORK


----------



## Saney (Oct 21, 2012)

its all about losing weight.. not working out.. I mean really, who works out here anyhow?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 21, 2012)

Me ..u...sfw...captn...heavy sometimes...curt makes really depressing vids


than thats it for reg posters


----------



## Saney (Oct 21, 2012)

i think you just named all the reg posters.....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 21, 2012)

Plenty of other posters they just dont have anything to do with training relayed material....hoyle pops up to beg for gear....never trained a day in his life


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 21, 2012)

How tall are u kos


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 21, 2012)

5 10...5 11


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 1, 2012)

who cares what saney says...ill be motivated if im expected to post daily wouts in here

after 11 hrs of work and being sick for a week

hs incline
1
2
3 ps....8 to 12


dip machine...weight is legit on this one

220 x 12 x 3

pec dec
? x 12 to 15 x 3


machine vertical bnch


stack x ? x 3 sets


push downs, rope pushdowns with squeeze, overhead ext tri set thing


few sets of nautilus(old school) behind the neck press with stack ....250


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 1, 2012)

so weak


----------



## Saney (Nov 1, 2012)

aww.. it'll be ok KOS.. we are all weak sometimes

<3

239.6 this morning!! Better Catchup KOS!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 1, 2012)

im scared to get on the scale lol...im probly still 244 or so...now that im mostly better....treadmill


----------



## Saney (Nov 1, 2012)

No cardio for me.. i hate it!!

only after i shed some good weight on my super diet will i do cardio..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 1, 2012)

ive never done anything besides count cals....never even got minimum protein...i am trying to cram protein now


----------



## Saney (Nov 1, 2012)

i get 250g protein a day.. i know thats not much, but it should do the trick


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 1, 2012)

i was probly avg 80 or so


----------



## longworthb (Nov 1, 2012)

That's rough


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 1, 2012)

contrary to popul;ar beleif...i do not eat alot of food


----------



## cube789 (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> contrary to popul;ar beleif...i do not eat alot of food



Don't destroy people's hope 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## CG (Nov 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> contrary to popul;ar beleif...i do not eat alot of food



That was probably a large part of your problem in all honesty. Periods of lower cal higher protein always helped me get slightly less fat, there's science behind it too


----------



## Saney (Nov 2, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> That was probably a large part of your problem in all honesty. Periods of lower cal higher protein always helped me get slightly less fat, there's science behind it too



As great as your advice may be.. its hard listening to the fattest guy on IMF


----------



## CG (Nov 2, 2012)

Saney said:


> As great as your advice may be.. its hard listening to the fattest guy on IMF



Fattest guy on IMF ? That hurts


----------



## Saney (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## CG (Nov 2, 2012)

I ain't mad at ya tho


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 2, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Fattest guy on IMF ? That hurts



I thought that was Hoyle?


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 2, 2012)

Anywho this thread blows. Not enough bickering in this one horse race 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 2, 2012)

a challenger appears


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 2, 2012)

fatties like sketti


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 3, 2012)

i HAte sketTi


----------



## longworthb (Nov 3, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> a challenger appears


Who's the fattest on im? I'll donate a dozen Krispy kreams to the winner


----------



## CG (Nov 3, 2012)

Prolly me


----------



## longworthb (Nov 3, 2012)

^^^^tren winny and test


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 3, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Prolly me



there have been ones way bigger than me at my biggest here.. i dont know out of current active people....canucklehead and hoyle are very fat


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 3, 2012)

longworthb said:


> ^^^^tren winny and test



cardio and discipline^^^^


----------



## CG (Nov 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> cardio and discipline^^^^



And no moar beer


----------



## longworthb (Nov 3, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> cardio and discipline^^^^


Oh ya and this lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 3, 2012)

cgrant said:


> and no moar beer



stop being a bitch

addiction is for the weak


----------



## longworthb (Nov 3, 2012)

Speaking straight from the hip^^^^


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 3, 2012)

Its kinda my thing


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> there have been ones way bigger than me at my biggest here.. i dont know out of current active people....canucklehead and hoyle are very fat



I've seen Hoyle lately. That Jews trimmed up some 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## hoyle21 (Nov 4, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I've seen Hoyle lately. That Jews trimmed up some
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone



LOL, thanks Capt'n


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 4, 2012)

thats great


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 4, 2012)

Did legs in the am......just squats...and superlight cause i havent done legs on a reg basis in a long time





at night did some shoulders...not very heavy either


ss
db laterals/db press....4 or 5 sets


db upright row...4 sets

db shrugs...4 sets


ronnie rear cable laterals


some laterals alone....some presses alone...


15 min on treadmill....legs were tired


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 4, 2012)

15 mins on treadmill, might as well have slept on it, stupid fat fuck


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 5, 2012)

Lots of people prescribe 20 min on treadmill after weight session....but you know better guru...lol at you speaking...you aint shit


and that was after doing legs even

stfu noob


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Nov 5, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Did legs in the am......just squats...and superlight cause i havent done legs on a reg basis in a long time
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pretty sure if i didn't hit legs on a regular basis and decided to actually hit them for once(aka, you) id wreck the fuck out of them...not be a pussy and go SUPERlight!!! LMFAO!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 5, 2012)

My legs are sore so i guess i did ok


how u been tiny acne ridden drug addict?


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 5, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Lots of people prescribe 20 min on treadmill after weight session....but you know better guru...lol at you speaking...you aint shit
> 
> 
> and that was after doing legs even
> ...



do a proper workout fatty, if you work out with weights hard enough you dont need no fuckin cardio?..ever.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 5, 2012)

lol...sure workin for you son


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 5, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Lots of people prescribe 20 min on treadmill after weight session....but you know better guru...lol at you speaking...you aint shit
> 
> 
> and that was after doing legs even
> ...



This is what I do at least as a warm down. Loosens up the joints and tendons, i find recovery is much better.

Lol at Azza giving advice other than applying brown lipstick to around the anus 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 6, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> 15 mins on treadmill, might as well have slept on it, _*stupid fat fuck*_



I laughed hysterically at this, you aborigine.


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 6, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> This is what I do at least as a warm down. Loosens up the joints and tendons, i find recovery is much better.
> 
> Lol at Azza giving advice other than applying brown lipstick to around the anus
> 
> ...


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 7, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> how?d you know what colour lipstick i use?




we've seen the pics..hope this helps


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 11, 2012)

keep forgetting bout this thread


thursday 

pec dec
4 or 5 sets up to 3/4 stack

hs incline
1
2
3 ps
3 +25 side

then drop set till machines empty


machine dip

230 for a few sets



bb curls with arm blaster

100 pounds for 8 to 12 ...probly 4 sets...then some sets without blaster


db shrugs


120 for 12
100 for 15

120 then dropped 8 to 10 times


did some some sets on lateral and press machine....stacks on both


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 11, 2012)

friday


row machine...really squuezes all that stuff in the middle

few sets nearly stack



platform tbar

1
2
3
4
5 plates

then drop till its empty


few sets of 120 pound db rows


did some pulldowns and db swings


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 11, 2012)

sat

just did bunch of db lateral dropsets


front raises

db upright rows

nothing heavy


arms werent sore so i beat the shit out of them...tons of reps...then drops and negs


squats


----------



## Saney (Nov 11, 2012)

I can't lose weight lol Gaining too much muscle!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 11, 2012)

15 minutes of cardio post workout is effective and u can exhaust yourself in 15 minutes especially with HIIT at any time 

for example, most UFC fights are 15 minutes and they get rests in between the 5 minute rounds and they're usually fucked by the end. They're also professional athletes. No cardio isn't fighting. But the the entire training camp leading up to the fight consists of these athletes doing cardio sessions for 15 minutes to simulate a fight

so, azza, suck my dick bitch


----------



## Saney (Nov 11, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> 15 minutes of cardio post workout is effective and u can exhaust yourself in 15 minutes especially with HIIT at any time
> 
> for example, most UFC fights are 15 minutes and they get rests in between the 5 minute rounds and they're usually fucked by the end. They're also professional athletes. No cardio isn't fighting. But the the entire training camp leading up to the fight consists of these athletes doing cardio sessions for 15 minutes to simulate a fight
> 
> so, azza, suck my dick bitch




Your advice would be better if you actually worked out #justsayin


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 11, 2012)

KOS you are smashing shoulders like twice in 3 days, and shrugging trap work every workout, fuckin stupid.


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 11, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> 15 minutes of cardio post workout is effective and u can exhaust yourself in 15 minutes especially with HIIT at any time
> 
> for example, most UFC fights are 15 minutes and they get rests in between the 5 minute rounds and they're usually fucked by the end. They're also professional athletes. No cardio isn't fighting. But the the entire training camp leading up to the fight consists of these athletes doing cardio sessions for 15 minutes to simulate a fight
> 
> so, azza, suck my dick bitch



what does this have to do with a treadmill you pathetic bitch, what your saying is 15 minutes on the treadmill and i am ready to fight Shane Carwin and out cardio him?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 11, 2012)

if something isnt sore it gets more work


i have to dance around a ridiculous unpredictable work schedule... bad knees...shoulders...and a wife and kid

and there is  soreness from the job

but as usual it must be  added...lol  at you giving  anyone advice


hope this helps


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 11, 2012)

let us not  forget


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 11, 2012)

i am buffed my dear friend and can see my toes, have no knee or shoulder issues and can gain weight at will??.good luck with trying to copy all that.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 11, 2012)

yes you are one special person


----------



## Saney (Nov 11, 2012)

When will Azza post up this "buff" picture of himself?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 11, 2012)

when baby jesus comes back?


----------



## longworthb (Nov 11, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> KOS you are smashing shoulders like twice in 3 days, and shrugging trap work every workout, fuckin stupid.


Have u seen his shoulders? When something works you keep doing it. Oh never mind u don't know what I'm talking about cuz nothing's worked for u in your life


----------



## longworthb (Nov 11, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> i am buffed my dear friend and can see my toes, have no knee or shoulder issues and can gain weight at will??.good luck with trying to copy all that.


Lmfao gaining weight at will? Ur skinny fat bro end of story. Every post u make u make urself look more pathetic.


----------



## longworthb (Nov 11, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> what does this have to do with a treadmill you pathetic bitch, what your saying is 15 minutes on the treadmill and i am ready to fight Shane Carwin and out cardio him?


Oh and goodskie is a fucking beast compared to you

That's all


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 11, 2012)

heavy infrequent stuff never did anything for me but get me hurt

higher volume/higher rep stuff has got my shoulders an arms going in the right direction

i def dont think my shoulders are anything special to look at....though my right delt is probly more powerful than his entire body


----------



## Saney (Nov 11, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Oh and goodskie is a fucking beast compared to you
> 
> That's all




Goodskie is a fucking beast lol That's why man I hope i never piss off.. Nigger has retard strength


----------



## longworthb (Nov 11, 2012)

U up for a challenge azza?


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 11, 2012)

longworthb said:


> U up for a challenge azza?



against you? Your a long way below pathetic, have you even found the bottom yet?, but yes i am up for, just dont go whinging to your mum when you get beaten and dont commit suicide?.


----------



## longworthb (Nov 11, 2012)

U name it pansy. But this time u can't be a bitch


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 11, 2012)

lol


----------



## longworthb (Nov 11, 2012)

I have atleast 30lbs Lbm on u


----------



## longworthb (Nov 11, 2012)

Azza requested pics via pm gimme a few il post them here. Sorry for the thread hijack but if its getting azza one step closer to suicide it's worth it


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 11, 2012)

longworthb said:


> U name it pansy. But this time u can't be a bitch



look i am eating bacon right now and thinking of your mom?..

you asked for a challenge, make the fuckin challenge, and dont answer questions with questions, you fuckin inbred fuck, i suppose KOS wants to join in this bloodbath, good to see you have 1 friend, or should i say internet acquaintance.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 11, 2012)

he wont post his


----------



## longworthb (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok azza post urs


----------



## longworthb (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok fag challenge is a poll who looks better. I bet u i win and if not ill leave for good


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 11, 2012)

mine are posted already and whats the challenge you skinny little cunt?


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 11, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Ok fag challenge is a poll who looks better. I bet u i win and if not ill leave for good



thats not a challenge as i never said i looked better than you, anyway i am bulking right now so if you want a challenge do something that is real, like you gain another ounce of muscle...


----------



## longworthb (Nov 11, 2012)

Name it pussy. Uve already been beaten and didn't live up to ur word. Post some recent pics pussy


----------



## Saney (Nov 11, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Name it pussy. Uve already been beaten and didn't live up to ur word. Post some recent pics pussy




This^


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 11, 2012)

serious if you are so ashamed azza why dont you put in some work?

why you talk so much with no intentions of being a man


----------



## longworthb (Nov 11, 2012)

Crickets*


----------



## longworthb (Nov 11, 2012)

I look pretty good in those pics


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 11, 2012)

thos pics prove one thing, you take it up the ass like a sissy assed bitch, name you fuckin challange tosspot and KOS for fucks sake lose some weight and fuck off, i have not a care in the world, a bowl of dicks for all you bus window lickas...


----------



## longworthb (Nov 11, 2012)

Those pics prove that I'm bigger stronger and more jerked jacked and tan then u will ever be. It must hurt your ego to realize your a weak pathetic bitch. Reps of 315 in decline sound good for u?


----------



## cube789 (Nov 12, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> anyway i am bulking right now ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 12, 2012)

cube789 said:


>



^^^^^The result of 19 years dedicated hard work 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 12, 2012)

cube789 said:


>


no


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 12, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> thos pics prove one thing, you take it up the ass like a sissy assed bitch, name you fuckin challange tosspot and KOS for fucks sake lose some weight and fuck off, i have not a care in the world, a bowl of dicks for all you bus window lickas...



in the years we have known each other i have made tons of progress and you have made zero
but yet i hear the most shit from you
a lazy loudmouth
jealousy is a motherfucker


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 12, 2012)

At least my missus aint a crosseyed hook nosed Jew from the south who lives in a trailer park with fatty


----------



## justhav2p (Nov 12, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> At least my missus aint a crosseyed hook nosed Jew from the south who lives in a trailer park with fatty



That's not very nice....


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 12, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> That's not very nice....



That's just jealousy on Azza's part. I wonder what his mrs looks like? 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 12, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> That's just jealousy on Azza's part. I wonder what his mrs looks like?
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone



been married 19 years Captn Jew Dick?.out of respect for her i wont post up pictures, unlike KOS and his wifey, showing tits and ass is his prerogative, where is your partner, or is he still at MASS?.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm proudly divorced Azza. But I have sired two spawn. If you weren't a pedo I'd post up a pic.


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Saney (Nov 12, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm proudly divorced Azza. But I have sired two spawn. If you weren't a pedo I'd post up a pic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone



lmao


----------



## longworthb (Nov 12, 2012)

Well once again your proved to be a pussy azza. And this thread went to shit when u started spewing your bullshit like always.


----------



## Coop817 (Nov 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ive lost 76 pounds so i guess ive been kind of succesful
> 
> 
> 
> hows the shit talk going though? same old



Was your girl with you when you were 76 pounds heavier?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 12, 2012)

yeah

when we met i was 237 to 250

the i ballooned to 315 +


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 12, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> At least my missus aint a crosseyed hook nosed Jew from the south who lives in a trailer park with fatty



lol


you are the only one ever who has said negative shit about my wife....the concensus is she is beautiful...but yet you mouth off alone...just like you are the only one who thinks you have room to talk about others bodys....you are the least developed on this site....you have made zero progress...you are the biggest joke on anybbing forum you frequent


haha....too ashamed to post pics of yourself or your chick but you still running that mouth about everyone else...turn in your man card bitch


----------



## B Lucky (Nov 12, 2012)

decided to hop on here and see what's up after all this time. Congratulations on the progress KOS. I see nothing has changed with Azza though...no shock there... still has a dirty pooper and talks loads of shit that he can't back up.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol
> 
> 
> you are the only one ever who has said negative shit about my wife....the concensus is she is beautiful...but yet you mouth off alone...just like you are the only one who thinks you have room to talk about others bodys....you are the least developed on this site....you have made zero progress...you are the biggest joke on anybbing forum you frequent
> ...



Azza don't like your wife cause shes built like a woman, azza prefers slim non developed people.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 12, 2012)

couldnt care less what he likes...he is the biggest joke i have ever seen or heard of


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 12, 2012)

only thing lower than azza is those punkass people who hide behind avis never giving a single detail of there own life while running down others while contributing jack shit to the forum....but im a troll


un fukin beleivable


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 12, 2012)

What happened to the sensitivity traning theCaptn' sent you too? It didn't take? If you want that Mod spot you are going to have to learn to eat shit and lay down for your fellow members.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 12, 2012)

bwahahahahaa


lol at me kissing ass to fit in....others misbehave all the time but there is no spotlight on them....its total bullshit that i only tear people down and troll
people just dont like hearing the truth...and i am the truth


i take plenty of lumps and dont hear me cry about it...some i deserve some i dont....shit during that one v ote...guy was way fatter than me talking smack for pages...revealed him to be a sack of shit and no one cared cause it was me


yet to see a log from that guy who did not beat me yet was given 500 in free stuff though


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm gonna make that a bumper sticker  "People just don't like hearing the truth" Your a funny dude Joey.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> bwahahahahaa
> 
> 
> lol at me kissing ass to fit in....others misbehave all the time but there is no spotlight on them....its total bullshit that i only tear people down and troll
> ...



Sounds like you're crying about it Joseph 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 12, 2012)

im singled out...colochine is a mod...loudmouth talkin avi that trolls in open chat and sponsor forums


custom is mod...talking avi no one knows anything about except loudmouth troll with no contributions...sucks wps dick


tons of trolls that do jack shit but im the bad guy...hell yal love the trolls...ala dgg....seems me and eddie an azza are the only ones that take shit


i dont deserve to be in there company


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 12, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Sounds like you're crying about it Joseph
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone



someone brought it up so i talked about it...yeah im real sad


got a raise today...wife begged me to fuck her when i got home from work


yeah im having a real rough day because of this pussy forum and the misconceptions about me


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Nov 12, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> What happened to the sensitivity traning theCaptn' sent you too? It didn't take? If you want that Mod spot you are going to have to learn to eat shit and lay down for your fellow members.



I don't eat shit or take shit from anyone.. most people hate me. So everything you need to have to meet Mod requirements, i don't have..


End Result = Try again fruit cake


----------



## Saney (Nov 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> yet to see a log from that guy who did not beat me yet was given 500 in free stuff though



Might be a few years before that takes place.


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## charley (Nov 12, 2012)

I feel sick.....


----------



## charley (Nov 12, 2012)

Ahhhhh Yes......once again the magical Slippers.......


----------



## Saney (Nov 12, 2012)

lmfao @ Azza posing^


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 12, 2012)

Saney said:


> I don't eat shit or take shit from anyone.. most people hate me. So everything you need to have to meet Mod requirements, i don't have..
> 
> 
> End Result = Try again fruit cake



^^^ the ultimate mod 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Saney (Nov 12, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> ^^^ the ultimate mod
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 12, 2012)

seems a few of you have sand in there vagina?s, it does not take very much by me to bait you and watch as you unworthy peasants spew pages worth of thread about me???you have been owned, and KOS, you cat help yourself always has to think he is having the final say or last laugh, the laugh is on you, i am enjoying my life and watching you quince as you get your comeuppance, get off the internet and start training lard ass, look in the mirror and train until that pudding guts is tight and nothing to hold on to. My challenge to you is and if your dead set keen to lose weight, get your body tested. What is your LBM, post it up and i will post mine up, its that simple. Then we will see how much you think you outweigh all the 200-220 guys in lean mass. I bet you fuckin dont outweigh me.


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 12, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm proudly divorced Azza. But I have sired two spawn. If you weren't a pedo I'd post up a pic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone



she find out you were gay and jewish?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 13, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> seems a few of you have sand in there vagina?s, it does not take very much by me to bait you and watch as you unworthy peasants spew pages worth of thread about me???you have been owned, and KOS, you cat help yourself always has to think he is having the final say or last laugh, the laugh is on you, i am enjoying my life and watching you quince as you get your comeuppance, get off the internet and start training lard ass, look in the mirror and train until that pudding guts is tight and nothing to hold on to. My challenge to you is and if your dead set keen to lose weight, get your body tested. What is your LBM, post it up and i will post mine up, its that simple. Then we will see how much you think you outweigh all the 200-220 guys in lean mass. I bet you fuckin dont outweigh me.



u cant see that you are just another skinny fat guy?
i dont deny being fat...u got rose colored goggles on when t comes to yourself son


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 13, 2012)

lol cant win on looks or strength so ya wanna take a bod pod test?


----------



## cube789 (Nov 13, 2012)

lol azza still pretending he lifts
thats the ultimate troll


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 13, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> im singled out...colochine is a mod...loudmouth talkin avi that trolls in open chat and sponsor forums
> 
> 
> custom is mod...talking avi no one knows anything about except loudmouth troll with no contributions...sucks wps dick
> ...



Since when were those two little bitches colochine and custom mods on this forum?


----------



## longworthb (Nov 13, 2012)

What u don't wanna do 3 plate reps on decline azza? I can only get it like 4 times at this point. Before my injury that's a diff story???????


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 13, 2012)

mate i can tell you now noworth that i can only do 225 and anyway, i dont even train this lift, puts my neck in a awkward position, who the fuck trains this stupid lift, chest starts at top, whats your numbers on incline?


----------



## longworthb (Nov 13, 2012)

Lmfao fuck your an idiot bro. I do decline once a week to keep the shape of my pecs at the bottom as i get a little fat that sits there. And how the hell does it put your neck in a bad position? U must have shitty ass form. Incline I'm not sure about. Haven't hit it since my injury as it puts a ton of stress on my shoulder but I was repping with 200 fairly easy before


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 13, 2012)

Saney said:


> I don't eat shit or take shit from anyone.. most people hate me. So everything you need to have to meet Mod requirements, i don't have..
> 
> 
> End Result = Try again fruit cake



Fruit cake? What do you smoke more, The glass dick or real dick?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 13, 2012)

dorian yates himself says decline gives the best rom for chest


lol at azza an his expertise


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 13, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Since when were those two little bitches colochine and custom mods on this forum?



asf


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 13, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Lmfao fuck your an idiot bro. I do decline once a week to keep the shape of my pecs at the bottom as i get a little fat that sits there. And how the hell does it put your neck in a bad position? U must have shitty ass form. Incline I'm not sure about. Haven't hit it since my injury as it puts a ton of stress on my shoulder but I was repping with 200 fairly easy before



you are arguin with a guy who doesnt workout about training


hilarious he knows nothing but is on bbing forums(many) all the time for years


----------



## CG (Nov 13, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i take plenty of lumps and dont hear me cry about it...some i deserve some i dont....shit during that one v ote...guy was way fatter than me talking smack for pages...revealed him to be a sack of shit and no one cared cause it was me
> 
> 
> yet to see a log from that guy who did not beat me yet was given 500 in free stuff though


You still hung up on that? My shit got beat up in the hurricane wp knows this. Log starting soon enough. 1 e fight at a time there killer.


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 13, 2012)

Did Arnold do declines?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 14, 2012)

yeah...an dips


----------



## SFW (Nov 14, 2012)

Who is less fat? Who has more body hair? Who pins less gears? Who has scammed more gears from sponsors? Who is paler? Who can arnie press more? Who can deadlift more? Who is more hostile online? Who is more hostile offline? Who has a bigger waist? Who hates azza more? Who has fucked more non-white bitches? Who is closer in appearance to john goodman? Who has a goatee? Who has a deeper voice? Who has beat more women? Who has been beaten up by a large polish woman on webcam? Who will reach 220 first?

I need answers or i wont sleep tonight!


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 14, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Lmfao fuck your an idiot bro. I do decline once a week to _*keep the shape of my pecs at the bottom*_ as i get a little fat that sits there. And how the hell does it put your neck in a bad position? U must have shitty ass form. Incline I'm not sure about. Haven't hit it since my injury as it puts a ton of stress on my shoulder but I was repping with 200 fairly easy before




That is a common misconception, I did nothing but decline after I hurt my shoulder and noticed all around a much more full chest.

In fact decline strengthened my upper pecs.... now i'm all ballz bra


----------



## longworthb (Nov 14, 2012)

^^^^decline is all I did when I got injured also. I didn't say it only works the bottom of the chest because it has definitely helped me gain mass all around on my chest. Love this lift


----------



## Saney (Nov 14, 2012)

SFW said:


> Who is less fat? Who has more body hair? Who pins less gears? Who has scammed more gears from sponsors? Who is paler? Who can arnie press more? Who can deadlift more? Who is more hostile online? Who is more hostile offline? Who has a bigger waist? Who hates azza more? Who has fucked more non-white bitches? Who is closer in appearance to john goodman? Who has a goatee? Who has a deeper voice? Who has beat more women? Who has been beaten up by a large polish woman on webcam? Who will reach 220 first?
> 
> I need answers or i wont sleep tonight!




LOL @ Large Polish woman


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 14, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> mate i can tell you now noworth that i can only do 225 and anyway, i dont even train this lift, puts my neck in a awkward position, who the fuck trains this stupid lift, chest starts at top, whats your numbers on incline?



315 x 8 on incline... Who doesn't train decline? If you want a complete chest you train every part of your chest period. Excuses are for the weak minded. Sucking dick puts your neck in a awkward position but that does not stop you from slobbing on a nob.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 14, 2012)

so i did some chest today

started with presses...almost never do

smith bench

1ps
2
3 all for 12
3 + 25 side....2 sets of ten then couple slow negs

crossover

100 x 12 x 2

dip machine...few sets...might hit the treadmill later


im sure azza hit it much harder than me today

chest pumped quick...probly due to diff exercise order than normal


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 14, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> 315 x 8 on incline... Who doesn't train decline? If you want a complete chest you train every part of your chest period. Excuses are for the weak minded. Sucking dick puts your neck in a awkward position but that does not stop you from slobbing on a nob.



I'm benching 200 x 8 on the incline. Can hit 220 for 3 but there's no point if I can't get the 8-12 rep range out. 

That means Azza apparently is moar jacked than I? FML ... 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 14, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm benching 200 x 8 on the incline. Can hit 220 for 3 but there's no point if I can't get the 8-12 rep range out.
> 
> That means Azza apparently is moar jacked than I? FML ...
> 
> ...



You just need more motivation... Azza envisions 8 year old ass on the wall... I think of trannys playing tummy sticks


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 14, 2012)

I always envisaged Azza having retarded strength like chimps or Down syndrome mongs 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## jay_steel (Nov 14, 2012)

^^^ you are one sick fuck..... I like it...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 14, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm benching 200 x 8 on the incline. Can hit 220 for 3 but there's no point if I can't get the 8-12 rep range out.
> 
> That means Azza apparently is moar jacked than I? FML ...
> 
> ...



lol at you insinuating he works out or is jerked in the slightest


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 14, 2012)

Most i have done on incline is 100 kg, dbell incline 35 kg, i dont do decline, so fuckin what? glad to see i am thought of so much, but gee i would love to see some of these comments made to my face?..


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 14, 2012)

Towoomba's a shithole, but ill meet you half way in Melbourne? 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Saney (Nov 15, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Most i have done on incline is 100 kg, dbell incline 35 kg, i dont do decline, so fuckin what? glad to see i am thought of so much, but gee i would love to see some of these comments made to my face?..





theCaptn' said:


> Towoomba's a shithole, but ill meet you half way in Melbourne?
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone




Who would win in a Fight???

TheCaptn' or Azza???



Poll?


----------



## Tesla (Nov 15, 2012)

Pole??


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 15, 2012)

Saney said:


> Who would win in a Fight???
> 
> TheCaptn' or Azza???
> 
> ...



I could crush his soft lumpy head with my giant thighs .... Just sayin' 




Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## longworthb (Nov 15, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Most i have done on incline is 100 kg, dbell incline 35 kg, i dont do decline, so fuckin what? glad to see i am thought of so much, but gee i would love to see some of these comments made to my face?..


I never say anything I wouldn't say to someone's face. I'm not a scared bitch like you. I'd say what I gotta say to u then watch u sit there and take it cuz we all know u wouldn't do shit


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## jay_steel (Nov 15, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Most i have done on incline is 100 kg, dbell incline 35 kg, i dont do decline, so fuckin what? glad to see i am thought of so much, but gee i would love to see some of these comments made to my face?..



hahahahhahaha.... really, this is coming from a guy that lifts girls weight and bends over to spread his ass for guys?


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 15, 2012)

Captn i wouldnt know whether to fight you or to fuck you?...


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 16, 2012)

Azza your mouth is writing cheques your arse can't cash 




Sent from my jewPhone


----------

